# Photo Challenge Discussion Thread - November



## mosaix (Nov 3, 2010)

The challenge thread is up for November. The seasonal emphasis of the challenge will, of course, vary from place to place.

Good luck.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 7, 2010)

Hurray! Snapfish now hosts my snaps.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 10, 2010)

The entries are starting to trickle in. I've taken a few so far, now I'm just filtering through trying to decide on the best. 

Here, in the UK, it's autumn of course. I just love the golds and browns, there's no other time of year quite like it.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 10, 2010)

There are some really lovely pictures so far this month.  I have to agree with Mosaix: there really is no other time of year like this.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do for my second entry.  I took some other photos of the same area as my first pic, so I might use one of them.  Hopefully I'll be able to get some from a different location.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice, Mosaix. 
My prairie pic looks wrong. It's too green, yet not orange enough.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks JR. Where was your shot taken?

I love the bleak look of AE's tree.


----------



## Precise Calibre (Nov 20, 2010)

My camera is in the shop with a fractured lens right now, no entry from me this month 

Some awesome shots from others though; hard to choose.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 20, 2010)

Two great shots, Bookstop. I especially like the first one.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 21, 2010)

What lovely photos everyone. We've been having power issues, and seeing as it always takes me ages to load pages with images, now's been my first chance to actually look at what everyone has posted. So far, going by first glances, particularly taken with AE's winter tree - but there's some stiff competition there...

I imagine not all of you would associate blue skies and greenery with winter, nor a yellow-blossoming shrub with the onset of spring. For an Aussie though, that wattle is iconic, and you northerners don't know what you're missing!

Second shot was an attempt to capture the relentless light of summer, and the landscape's reaction to it. Was taken at Christmas time several years ago.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm...what happened to my other picture? It was in the same post as the one that's still there. Is it just me not seeing it?


----------



## J Riff (Nov 23, 2010)

Thats the canuk prairies, Saskatchewan, flattest place in the world. 
Hey, no fair, you guys have good cameras and know how to use them!
I have a GE digital which I got because someone swiped my Kodak which was way better. 
 Then my hard drive crashed and later someone stole IT from my PC bag, losing about a hunnert pics I took in SoCal. Miffed, yes.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 23, 2010)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Hmm...what happened to my other picture? It was in the same post as the one that's still there. Is it just me not seeing it?



No TDZ I can only see one picture. Nice it is too.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 23, 2010)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Hmm...what happened to my other picture? It was in the same post as the one that's still there. Is it just me not seeing it?


 
I can see both, DZ.


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I know exactly what I want to take, and I'm going to PA a show there from tomorrow.

Now I'm merely dependent on weather, having time to get out and take it, and get it back and squeezed down to size before the deadline… and my little Nikon is not a landscape camera, and snow is forecast.

But I am trying.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 23, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> I can see both, DZ.



Yep, so can I now.

That's an interesting effect with the hailstones. It looks like they're travelling upwards and leaving a trail.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 23, 2010)

mosaix said:


> Yep, so can I now.
> 
> That's an interesting effect with the hailstones. It looks like they're travelling upwards and leaving a trail.



Yea they are cool shots, and the streaking effect is to do with how the shutter fires. Two curtains, one following the other, sacnning the scene like, well, like a scanner. Anything not pinned down leaves a streak. On some cameras you can choose how the shutter fires for a different effect. (First or second curtain priority)


----------



## Mouse (Nov 23, 2010)

Good ones so far! I do like yours, TDZ. The hailstone looks like a bullet!


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I have to say there are some great shots coming in this month. There's no way I will get time to take any myself. I can only find time to visit Chrons once or twice a week at the moment. However I will try and find the time to vote when the time comes.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I can see both of them now, too, so I guess it was just a momentary glitch.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a warning that I'll close the thread for entries in just over three days, at midnight on the 27th (GMT), to allow for three days of voting. So if you've got 'em, post 'em!


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 28, 2010)

Entries are now closed and the poll is up at: November Photo Challenge - SEASONAL LANDSCAPE - Poll | Polldaddy.com (poll 4156106)


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 28, 2010)

Voted and it was very tough. So many good images I couldn't even make a shortlist, everyone would be on it! In the end I voted for Leisha, largely because of her second image, which I found stunning. The first was also beautiful, but I think I would've voted on the strength of the second one alone. Loved it. There were two close runners-up - AE35unit's fantastic snow and tree, and both Cyber's gorgeous images.

But congrats to everyone - it was a particularly strong field this month!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Nov 28, 2010)

I used to vote on this challenge every month when it started, but I haven't in a while, for no good reason.

Anyhoo, this month I did vote, and my vote went to Cyber for two brilliant photos. I also liked Mosaix's, AE35's, Bookstop's and Leisha's second. Great challenge!


----------



## Talysia (Nov 28, 2010)

All of the entries this month are excellent, and I had a hard time voting!  I love them all (I'm a fan of landscapes like these), and my final list came down to these: 

Mouse
J Riff
Mosaix
BookStop
The Dusty Zebra
Leisha

My vote goes to BookStop this month.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 28, 2010)

I voted for TDZ's hailstones. They were all really good actually, but TDZ's were a little different.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 28, 2010)

I too voted for the Zebra-i loved those hailstones!


----------



## Wybren (Nov 28, 2010)

I liked everyones shots this month though in the end, for me, it came down to Leisha and Speh. It was Leishas second shot that got my vote.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 28, 2010)

So difficult to decide, but I'm limiting my selection to those that are true landscapes and also contain an obvious seasonal element. Not that that makes it any easier.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the votes, guys! 

Lots of lovely shots, but I had to go with Mouse for the birds standing on the lake. Too cool!


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 28, 2010)

I forgot to post here earlier....

I voted for AE, in particular his second entry (Autumn turning into Winter). What I really liked - and I know this will sound silly - is the way I could scroll down, seeing the tree before looking, as it were, at the leaves at my feet, then up again. (It was like standing there. )


(I expect someone will explain to this non-photograher how it is that so much the picture is focus and how arranging this is all as easy as pie. )


I also really liked mosaix's first entry, but all the entries were good, in my non-expert opinion.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 28, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> I also really liked mosaix's first entry, but all the entries were good, in my non-expert opinion.



Thanks UM. I really would have liked to clip a bit off that tree obscuring the river. The problem was that bit of tree was 60 feet off the ground. I was standing on the edge of a cliff to take that shot and what you can see is the top of the tree.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 28, 2010)

I really liked Talysia's and CyBeR's entries this month, but Leish's second shot just egded them, so that's where my vote went.

Hopefully I can get back into the swing of this comp next month. This month really was a write-off for me...


----------



## mosaix (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay, I finally voted for Cyber. Very difficult choice.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 29, 2010)

Voted for Cyber. Really liked the colours of the foliage.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 29, 2010)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Wow, thanks for the votes, guys!
> 
> Lots of lovely shots, but I had to go with Mouse for the birds standing on the lake. Too cool!



Yay! Thanks.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 29, 2010)

PorridgeBeast got my vote.

TheDustyZebra: Those hailstones were weird. Can't get my head round the after image.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, me either!


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 30, 2010)

So, I did get out and see some landscape, noticeably seasonal; was just a wee bit late. 

But I did get home in time to vote.


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, blimey! I didn't expect votes or mentions... Thank you!

I haven't decided who to vote for yet - there's too many contenders!

As to Ursa's question, I can help (if no one minds). The aperture setting on a camera lets you control how much is in focus. A large aperture (F number) such as F4.3 will get you a very sharp object with a blurred background, and a small aperture such as F22 will get a shot with almost everything in focus. The downside is that your camera isn't letting in a lot of light - or the reverse, depending on what F number you're using - so unless it's a very sunny day your shutter speed will be reduced - thus leading to a blurry shot (without a tripod). Big apertures let in loads of light, so you can shoot with them during dull/rainy days.

Simple reading: Beginner’s Guide to Aperture | simple snapshot

Hope this helps. It's really not that difficult. 


I like the juxtaposition of the huge mountains against the houses, Chripsy!


----------



## StormFeather (Nov 30, 2010)

I loved TDZ's hailstones - loved the way they seem to be going _up_!

However, for me, it was Cyber's Country Road shot - gloriously warm autumn yellows filling my screen as I scrolled down.

All of the shots this month were brilliant - although I had a problem in that quite a few times when having a peek I couldn't see most of them - there were no little boxes with red 'x's' in them, but just blank spaces. Not sure what was happening there 

Anyway, congrats to all who took part - I had some great shots but just haven't managed to get round to getting them up on t'internet.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 30, 2010)

As has been said many times already some great shots this month, in fact if truth be said I started to put together a short list but almost every image ended up in it! Really sad I could get anything done this month as this is really one of my favourite subject areas but such is life.

One or two that I really wanted to comment on:

J Riff's threatening smoke looming over the houses
Mouse's birds standing on the ice
Mosaix's first pic - I just love the combination of the red sandstone, the golden deciduous leaves and the bright green evergreen leaves - just says it all for the theme.
AE's tree and snow - great depth of field almost looked like you used a plate camera with tilting lens!
Procrastinators two shots just oozing heat!
Porridge Beast's was a perfect choice for monochrome.
I loved the tranquility of Cyber's first shot but the second was great too (I might have tried to get it without the car).
Leisha's second shot was just lovely (was that Dunkeld way?) (though you two lost points from me by getting out to play in the Aviemore snow whilst I'm stuck down south working!!!!!!)

In the end it had to be Mosaix's for me - the Autumn colours just leapt out at me.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the vote, Vertigo.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 1, 2010)

The poll is now closed, and the winner is...

CyBeR!

Congratulations! We look forward to your December theme!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations, CyBeR! Well-deserved win!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes indeedy, well deserved win Cyber, both pics were very atmospheric and seasonal, not to mention beautiful!


----------



## Talysia (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations, CyBeR - well done!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats, Cyber!


----------



## J Riff (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice shooting, Cyber!


----------



## StormFeather (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations Cyber!


----------



## mosaix (Dec 1, 2010)

Well done Cyber, a deserved win.


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations Cyber, well done!


----------



## CyBeR (Dec 2, 2010)

I won?
Wow, thank you kindly for the votes and the congratulations. This place is a well of morale boost of me these days hehe. 

I saw some really fantastic works this month and I wish to congratulate everyone's that's participated. 
I'll be posting a new theme as soon as possible.


----------

